# [SOLVED] Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok, I got kicked off a CoD:UO gaming server by PB for disallowed program/drivers.

I was told (on a BattleField 2 site, which had a list of fixes to my problem) to use these 2 cmds (in run), for a fix, as it'd clean my registry.
1) SFC /purgecache
2) SFC /scannow

That was doing its thing. Asked to put in my XP disc, so I did.
'Windows File Protection'
'Please wait while Windows verifies that all protected Windows files are intact and in their original version'

I then installed my latest Nvidia Drivers for good measure, and it required a restart. I'm pretty sure I must've restarted whilst my PC was in the middle of fixing the registry.

Each time I boot, and select my user account: 'EXPLORER.exe - Ordinal Not Found' 'The ordinal 421 could not be located in the dynamic link library urlmon.dll.'

Also, running most of my programs gives me 'The ordinal 421 could not be located in the dynamic link library urlmon.dll.'

I then just have my desktop background. Nothing else at all.
I press Ctrl+Alt+Delete, to execute tasks, like opening my mozilla now, to post this.

I installed full versions of 'Registry Mechanic' and 'Advanced Registry Fix', with serials I got :grin: I scanned and fixed with both, no fix.

I tried the "regsvr32 urlmon.dll" Still didn't fix.
I tried replacing the \WINDOWS\SYSTEM\urlmon.dll which I downloaded, no fix.

I cannot replace the \WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\urlmon.dll (it's in use).

I use F8 to get boot menu, but it only gives me devices menu (eg disc, HDD etc). I managed to get the list of type of boots (safe mode etc), last night, but I forgot how.

Ive installed regcure but get the ordinal error when I try to run it.


I have also tried 'C:\WINDOWS\system32\restore\rstrui.exe' to use System Restore. But I get the ordinal Error.

One more thing. Internet works, but usually stops working after about 10mins, and I have to reboot for it to work again.

I use Malbytes Anti Malware and SUPERAntiSpyware. I definately have no viruses as im real careful and always scan 

HELPPPPPP PLZ :sigh::sigh::sigh::sigh: :4-dontkno

I'm really mad. My 2nd PC is DELL, which I cant play CoD on, or do anything lol. 
I don't want to do an XP Repair Install, I've got a **** load of files i cant afford to lose, and haven't for an External HDD, or any external space to store backups on. Merry Xmas & a Happy New Year ray: :wink:

--------------------------
--------------------------
PC Info:

Microsoft XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236: Service Pack 3)
32-Bit
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor, MMX, 3DNow 
Memory: 3326MB RAM
DirectX 9.0c
Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX
ASUS M2N-SLI Mobo


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Hi spencerjdb, welcome to TSF.

Have you tried System File Checker again to ensure it completes?

Start > Run > type *sfc /scannow* and click OK.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Thanks  Good to be here

I forgot to put that, lol.
I have tried that again, but it doesn't progress. The box just stays there.
I dont have the Start menu or anything either >.<
I have to use Task manager, then right click is and select 'New Task (Run..)'

Btw, is there a shortcut for the Run box ?


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*



> Btw, is there a shortcut for the Run box ?


Yes, it's the Windows key and R

In Task Manager can you launch a new task and type *explorer.exe*

Also, you should try to replace urlmon.dll in Safe Mode.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

I've tried explorer.exe a million times.
Tried replacing urlmon.dll in safe mode just a minute ago.
The internet has also stopped working on the PC too.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
******* stupid PC


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

HELPPPPPPPPPPPPP
I need a fix


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

The Registry cleaners may-well be the cause of the problem. Read the stickie at the top of the page.

Also, the odd-ball, off-brand anti-virus spyware are suspect.

If sfc/scannow does not fix the problem, doing a Repair Install may be the next step.

Does Safe Mode behave normally ?

Using "serials" that "you got" may also be the cause of your problems.:4-thatsba


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

These anti-virus programs are the kind that remove XP AntiVirus 2009 (the virus), the branded ones are pathetic. These wouldn't be the cause.

The serials are from one of the most trusted sharers on Mininova, Heartbug. No problems there.

I was going to repair install, but will I lose my files/programs?


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Fren Banklin is right. My next course of action was to try and undo what the registry cleaners may have corrupted.

Without System Restore - a Repair Install is your next best bet at restoring your system.

http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XPrepairinstall.htm#Warning1


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

I found/read that earlier, will it definately stop data loss?


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

It may affect installed programs.
Documents and files will be unaffected.

Take backups whilst you can.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

I wouldn't worry about data loss. You might need to reinstall applications, as poadb mentioned.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

I booted from Disc, pressed R to repair.
It went onto some sort of System Recovery screen.

It asked me which i wanted to log onto, I pressed '1' and hit enter, to select my C: drive.
It then asked for my Admin Pass (i have none), so I just hit enter.

Then it went onto a new command line, and had

<C:\WINDOWS>

Each time I pressed enter, that same line came up on a new command line...

Nothing seemed to be happening..


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

lol, that's GOOD !

That's the way it's supposed to act, lol.

You hit "R" too soon. The "R" you hit was for "Recovery Console". You want to skip that, and wait until you can hit "R" for "Repair" as in "Repair Install".

Be very, very careful that you do not accidentally run a New Install, or Format your HD, or you will lose all your data.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

noooooooooo

I hit R for repair

It was the Windows Setup Screen, with the blue background

Press Enter to install bla bla

Press R to repair bla bla

Press Esc to exit


When I hit R, screen went black as if it was rebooting, then opened in that black sys recovery screen... 0o


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Alright, well there is a hardware problem of some sort.

Is this an original XP disk you are attempting to use to run a Repair Install with ?

Remove all unnecessary hardware, to include extra HD's, optical drives, thumb drives, external drives, printers, everything non-essential.

Boot to the XP disk again, this time go to Recovery Console and run:

chkdsk /r

at the C:\ prompt.

Report results.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

So when the line '<C:\WINDOWS>' comes up, I type 'chkdsk /r' ?

What am I looking for here ? I previously typed 'chkdsk' on that command line (out of interest), there was alot of info

Btw, there was no undo_guimode.txt, when I tried to delete it. File did not exist.

Also, I tried to remove urlmon.dll in and out of safe mode, no results.

Then tried this unlocker tool (http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/) , in safe mode and out.

It wouldnt let me delete it, even after unlocking.

Then after unlocking, it said no lock handles were found, what action do i want to take.
I chose delete, it said it could not delete, do I want to delete at next boot, i said yes, but it still didnt delete.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*



Spencerjdb said:


> So when the line '<C:\WINDOWS>' comes up, I type 'chkdsk /r' ?


Yes. It should run and fix any errors.

I don't know why you are trying to delete that file. Last I remember, you were trying to run a Repair Install, and it failed. I thought that was the problem we were trying to fix.


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

I was trying to delete the file, because on the link POADB gave 'http://www.michaelstevenstech.com/XP...l.htm#Warning1' , it said to delete that file to stop me losing data what I repair install ^.^

By the way.. I was pressing R at the wrong time lol. I pressed enter to go into Install, then pressed R. It repaired installed fine, and I didnt lose anything apart from some driver ( that calls for a new topic  )

Thanks


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Spencerjdb, is this resolved now?


----------



## Spencerjdb (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Ordinal 421 - UrlMon.DLL*

Yep 

I just need Ethernet drivers lol,
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19...idia-nforce-networking-controller-329470.html


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

Alright, good. This thread was starting to become a second career...:grin:


----------

